# 9mm reloading - case exterior has powder burn



## azslobster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been learning to reload 9mm ammo for my XDM. I am using Tite Group Powder, 115 gn plated round nose Berry Bullets, and I have shot 20 rds at 4.0 gn ( 1/2 failed to eject cleanly). I upped the load to 4.5 (max load) and the next 20 rounds worked fine....so I backed the next 20 rounds down to 4.3..again they fired fine.......what I have noticed is the outside of the casing on one side has a partial powder burn and I do not know why? Is the crimp a little light and the powder is still burning? 

Also I have had a wide range of opinions on using small pistol MAGNUM primers for my 9mm. Some say its ok just back down the load a little. Could use a little insight on both question.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The powder burns on the cases is blow by. The mouth of the case isn't expanding enough to totally seal the chamber. This is pretty common on low power reloads and nothing to worry about. As to using Mag. primers....If it ain't in the book DON'T. You don't know what they will do to chamber pressure. You could be exceeding max. buy quite a bit and everything would seem just fine for hunders of rounds and then BOOM! Stick with what's in the book and be safe.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Light loads or slow powder can produce inferior case to chamber seals.
Dont crimp more than enough to straighten the case wall. Berry bullets are very soft and can be crimped undersize. FMJ's don't require more than a straight case wall either.

I tried Tight Group but didn't like it. It would jam my 357 revolver every few shots by leaving chunks of debri in the cylinder to barrel interface zone. It didn't turn me on for 9MM or 40 loads either. Debri left in the chamber may prevent the case sealing in your situation.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a not so good experience with Tight Group powder. It just seemed a little too dirty for me. I did get a pretty messy chamber after just a few sent down range. I have been using Unique from Alliant most the time these days and it does well for what I load (38.357.9mm.40.44 rem mag,45 ACP) .


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have two basic pistol powders I use, and they are Winchester-231/,Bullseye. They cover everything from 9mm to .44spl. I use Winchester 296 for mag loads. YMMV.


----------



## azslobster (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input........I will try some of the suggestions


----------

